# Clematis ....and other...



## nathalie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## abax (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful Clematis. I wonder if this one has jackmanii in the genetic mix.
I rarely see the dark purples for sale here other than jack. The bloom look
HUGE!


----------



## nathalie (May 10, 2014)

Another:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

Intense!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2014)

Good, black backgrounds, no white ones. If you're not careful, you might be hunted down for patent infringement! See this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33989

I would take this very seriously :rollhappy:


----------



## nathalie (May 11, 2014)

No problem this is not studio pictures, it's the flowers are outside in my garden and it's not a true one ...


----------

